# Μοναχός σου χόρευε και όσο θέλεις πήδα



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2016)

Σε διαδικτυακή συζήτηση, ένας από τους συνομιλητές, για να αναδείξει την απροθυμία των Ελλήνων να συνεργαστούν (πολιτικά, επιχειρηματικά κ.λπ.) χρησιμοποίησε το επιχείρημα: Σε ποια άλλη γλώσσα υπάρχει παροιμία ανάλογη με το «Μοναχός σου χόρευε και όσο θέλεις πήδα»;

Πρόχειρη απάντηση δεν έχω, αλλά δεν βρίσκω και καλές ιδέες για την απόδοση π.χ. στα αγγλικά. Τι θα λέγατε εσείς;


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2016)

Οι Αγγλοσάξονες είναι πιο λιτοί: έχουν το παραινετικό «Do things alone», αλλά δεν το έχουν κάνει και σύνθημα — παρεκτός για να πουλήσουν στο πλαίσιο τού «Do It Yourself».  Δεν ξέρω ιδιωματικό εγγλέζικο, θα έλεγα κάτι φλύαρο, π.χ. When you're alone, [you can] knock yourself out, αλλά δεν ξέρω και κατά πόσο το ελληνικό υμνεί τον ατομοκεντρισμό.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 7, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε ποια άλλη γλώσσα υπάρχει παροιμία ανάλογη με το «Μοναχός σου χόρευε και όσο θέλεις πήδα»;


Στα Ισπανικά. Δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδιο το νόημα, αλλά αρκετά κοντά.

*Más vale solo que mal acompañado*. = Κάλλιο μονάχος παρά με κακή παρέα.
Παραλλαγή:
*Más vale solo andar que mal casar.* = Κάλιο πορεύου μόνος παρά κακοπαντρεμένος.

Αυτό που όλοι έχουν άποψη για το τι γίνεται σε όλες τις άλλες γλώσσες του κόσμου, με ξεπερνάει. Ο μακαρίτης ο πατέρας μου κάποτε μου είπε "Τα ελληνικά είναι η πλουσιότερη γλώσσα του κόσμου", τον ρώτησα "Ποιες άλλες γλώσσες ξέρεις;" και κάπου εκεί τελείωσε η συζήτηση (ήξερε καλά Γαλλικά και ελάχιστα Αγγλικά).


----------



## sarant (Sep 7, 2016)

O Κίπλινγκ πάντως, βρίσκω κάπου, έλεγε He travels the fastest who travels alone


----------



## Irini (Sep 8, 2016)

Δεν νομίζω πως είναι το ίδιο. Συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ πως το ελληνικό σημαίνει πως αν θες να κάνεις κάτι που θα ενοχλήσει τους άλλους, κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό απ' ό,τι θέλουν οι άλλοι , τότε κάν' το μόνος σου (όπως αν αρχίσει κάποιος να πηδά σαν κατσίκι όταν υπάρχουν άλλοι τριγύρω του θα τους ενοχλήσει οπότε αν θες να χοροπηδάς σαν παλαβός πήγαινε να χορέψεις μόνος σου και knock yourself out όπως είπε ο Νίκελ).


----------



## pontios (Sep 8, 2016)

Το πιο κοντινό που μπορώ να σκεφτώ, που είναι κάπως ιδιωματικό, είναι κάτι σαν to "dance to your own beat/tune/to the rhythm of your own drum/heartbeat".. μια παραλλαγή του "march to your own beat/to the rhythm of your own drum", etc.. (all variations are easily understood).

In other words, when you dance to your own tune, no-one controls you or has a say in the way you move. You're in charge - as opposed to dancing to someone else's tune.


----------



## Themis (Sep 8, 2016)

Νομίζω ότι συζητιούνται δύο εντελώς διαφορετικές ερμηνείες. Εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι όπως η Ειρήνη και ο Νίκελ και έχω την εντύπωση πως πρόκειται για τη μόνη γραμματικά σωστή ερμηνεία. Δεν λέει π.χ. "Ο που μονάχος χόρευε μεγάλους ζάλους κάνει" (υποθετικό, μη γίνει παρανόηση). Το πραγματικό νόημα μάλλον είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις του κεφαλιού σου όταν οι πράξεις σου έχουν συνέπειες για τους άλλους. Ή, αντιστρόφως, αν σκοπεύεις να κάνεις κάτι ρισκαρισμένο ή εκκεντρικό, τις συνέπειες πρέπει να τις υφίστασαι μόνο εσύ, δεν μπορείς να πάρεις στον λαιμό σου κι άλλους χωρίς να τους λογαριάζεις. Αυτά που λέω βασίζονται πάντως στην ενστικτώδη κατανόησή μου, δεν μπορώ να επικαλεστώ παραδείγματα πραγματικής χρήσης, οπότε διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε διαδικτυακή συζήτηση, ένας από τους συνομιλητές, για να αναδείξει την απροθυμία των Ελλήνων να συνεργαστούν (πολιτικά, επιχειρηματικά κ.λπ.) χρησιμοποίησε το επιχείρημα: Σε ποια άλλη γλώσσα υπάρχει παροιμία ανάλογη με το «Μοναχός σου χόρευε και όσο θέλεις πήδα»;
> 
> Πρόχειρη απάντηση δεν έχω, αλλά δεν βρίσκω και καλές ιδέες για την απόδοση π.χ. στα αγγλικά. Τι θα λέγατε εσείς;



Επαναλαμβάνω την αρχική μου ανάρτηση για να διατυπώσω λοιπόν ένα προκαταρκτικό ερώτημα. Πιστεύετε ότι η συγκεκριμένη παροιμία είναι, να το πω έτσι, το απόσταγμα της απέχθειας των Ελλήνων για ομαδικές προσπάθειες; Βλέπετε π.χ. σωστή τη χρήση στο πρώτο ή στο δεύτερο παράδειγμα (ή είναι το ίδιο από άλλη οπτική):



> 1.
> 
> -- Δόκτορα, έμαθα πώς έφυγες από εκείνη την εταιρεία που είχατε φτιάξει.
> -- Ε, ναι, δεν βγαίνει άκρη, ο ένας το μακρύ του κι ο άλλος το κοντό του. Μωρέ μοναχός σου χόρευε και όσο θέλεις πήδα...





> 2.
> 
> -- Έμαθα πώς διώξατε τον Δόκτορα από εκείνη την εταιρεία που είχατε φτιάξει.
> -- Ε, ναι, μας είχε τρελάνει με τις ενστάσεις του και τα διαδικαστικά του. Του έκανα καθαρή εξήγηση: «Ντοκτέρ, εδώ είμαστε πολλοί άνθρωποι. Σου ζητάω να παραιτηθείς και μετά, μοναχός σου χόρευε κι όσο θέλεις πήδα.»


----------



## Marinos (Sep 8, 2016)

Το δεύτερο, νομίζω.


----------



## Themis (Sep 8, 2016)

Ναι, το δεύτερο. Το πρώτο είναι ταμάμ για το "Όπου λαλούν πολλοί κοκκόροι...".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 8, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βλέπετε π.χ. σωστή τη χρήση στο πρώτο ή στο δεύτερο παράδειγμα (ή είναι το ίδιο από άλλη οπτική):


Στο δεύτερο. Συμφωνώ με τον Θέμη στα περί κοκκόρων.


drsiebenmal said:


> Πιστεύετε ότι η συγκεκριμένη παροιμία είναι, να το πω έτσι, το απόσταγμα της απέχθειας των Ελλήνων για ομαδικές προσπάθειες;


Αυτό το θεωρώ λογικό άλμα πια. Θα ήθελα πολύ περισσότερα στοιχεία (λαογραφικά κ.τ.ό. και από άλλες γλώσσες) για να το διατυπώσω έστω και ως εύλογη εικασία. Ως πλακίτσα στο τρίτο τσίπουρο οκέι, αλλά μην το παίρνουμε και πολύ στα σοβαρά.

Δηλαδή αν είναι να κατεβάζουμε τσάμπα θεωρίες, ορίστε μία: η παροιμία αυτή είναι απόσταγμα της καταπίεσης του ελληνικού λαού από τον τούρκο δυνάστη που οδήγησε στον πόθο για ανεξαρτησία. Αμ, πώς!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2016)

Εγώ βλέπω πάντως ότι χρησιμοποιώντας τη λέξη «απόσταγμα» σε οδήγησα στα τσιπουράκια...


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2016)

Themis said:


> Ναι, το δεύτερο. Το πρώτο είναι ταμάμ για το "Όπου λαλούν πολλοί κοκκόροι...".





Themis said:


> ... Το πραγματικό νόημα μάλλον είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις του κεφαλιού σου όταν οι πράξεις σου έχουν συνέπειες για τους άλλους. Ή, αντιστρόφως, αν σκοπεύεις να κάνεις κάτι ρισκαρισμένο ή εκκεντρικό, τις συνέπειες πρέπει να τις υφίστασαι μόνο εσύ, δεν μπορείς να πάρεις στον λαιμό σου κι άλλους χωρίς να τους λογαριάζεις. ...



+1. Ευελιξία και αυτονομία —μη επιβάρυνση άλλων κι επομένως ανάληψη αποκλειστικά ιδίων ευθυνών— μου δίνει η παροιμία, όχι αδυναμία συνεργασίας. Τη χρησιμοποιώ συχνά με αυτήν ακριβώς τη σημασία, ότι προτιμώ να χορεύω μοναχός για να μην τραβολογώ, να μη σπρώχνω, να μην τσαλαπατώ και να μην πηδώ τους άλλους, παρότι δε θα πω όχι και σε ομαδικά εγχειρήματα, αρκεί να χορεύουμε όλοι στον ίδιο σκοπό και με τα ίδια βήματα, ανάλογα με τα καθήκοντα του καθενός βέβαια, γιατί αλλιώς χορεύει ο πρώτος που σέρνει το χορό, αλλιώς ο δεύτερος που τον βαστά, αλλιώς οι μεσιανοί, αλλιώς ο τελευταίος, να πηδούμε στους ίδιους χρόνους, για να μην είναι της αρκούδας ο χορός, ούτε «Ο ένας χατζής, ο άλλος χατζής, ποιος θα γίνει μπογιατζής;» που ίσως μπορεί να ταιριάξει στο πρώτο παράδειγμα του δόκτορα με του καθενός το μακρύ και το κοντό, εφόσον οι συνθήκες είναι τέτοιες. Έχω γίνει μερικές φορές μπογιατζής επειδή οι άλλοι βαστούσανε μπογιά αλλά κανείς δεν έπιανε πινέλο, γιατί όλοι θέλανε το χατζηλίκι μόνο και το χαρτζιλίκι, στην πλάτη μου. Μα πέντε ζάλα, πέντε ζάλα όλοι, όχι ένα εσύ, ένα εγώ, ένα εσύ και ξανά ένα εσύ, ένα εγώ, ένα εσύ.

Το μοναχό τ' αρνί το τρώει ο λύκος, αλλά ο λύκος (κι ο Νίκος) έχει το σβέρκο χοντρό γιατί κάνει μόνος τις δουλειές *του*.
Αν είναι δουλειές όλων, τότε κι ο λύκος στην αγέλη πάει. Όποιος μπει στο χορό πρέπει να χορεύει όπως λαλούν τα όργανα, κι αντικριστό χορό δε χορεύεις μόνος σου.

Μα
Ωσάν το έρημο δεντρί που 'ναι στ' αόρι απάνω
μ' αρέσει να 'μαι αμοναχός, με τσι πολλούς δεν κάνω






Σας μπέρδεψα αρκετά ή να χώσω κι άλλα; 
Είναι σοβαρό το θέμα πάντως, γι' αυτό προτείνω να συστήσουμε μια επιτροπή ώστε να μη λυθεί ποτέ. :devil:



AoratiMelani said:


> ...
> Δηλαδή αν είναι να κατεβάζουμε τσάμπα θεωρίες, ορίστε μία: η παροιμία αυτή είναι απόσταγμα της καταπίεσης του ελληνικού λαού από τον τούρκο δυνάστη που οδήγησε στον πόθο για ανεξαρτησία. Αμ, πώς!



Μη με τσιγκλάς, γιατί θα νατσουλίσω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2016)

daeman said:


> Ευελιξία και αυτονομία —μη επιβάρυνση άλλων κι επομένως ανάληψη αποκλειστικά ιδίων ευθυνών— μου δίνει η παροιμία, όχι αδυναμία συνεργασίας.



Εγώ πάντως έγραψα για απροθυμία και απέχθεια για συνεργασία κι εσύ συγκέντρωσες μερικά από τα συνήθη επιχειρήματα...


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2016)

...
Ε, άμα είναι συνήθη, κάτι δείχνει αυτό. Μόνο που είναι ανθρώπινο και πανανθρώπινο, όχι «προνόμιο της φυλής» μας. Γιατί όσο άκυρα είναι τα υπερθετικά κλισέ και οι χιλιομασημένες τσίχλες περί τάχα ανωτερότητας, άλλο τόσο είναι και τ' αρνητικά περί τάχα κατωτερότητας ενός λαού έναντι άλλων, δήθεν τρανών και μεγάλων. Για να μην πιάσουμε τώρα και τι είναι «λαός», γιατί δε θα τελειώσουμε ποτέ. Παντού τα πάντα, τα κοάλα πουθενά.

Για να πω και μια πολύ διαδεδομένη παροιμία στ' αγγλικά η οποία δηλώνει αυτήν ακριβώς την απροθυμία για συνεργασία που δεν πιστεύω ότι δηλώνει η παροιμία του νήματος:

«If you want a thing done well, do it yourself», που μισοαναφέρει και ο Νίκελ στο #2.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> Ε, άμα είναι συνήθη, κάτι δείχνει αυτό. Μόνο που είναι ανθρώπινο και πανανθρώπινο, όχι «προνόμιο της φυλής» μας.


Ε, ναι. 1000%.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 8, 2016)

Εγώ αυτήν την ρήση την έχω ακούσει μόνο με την έννοια "είναι καλό να είσαι ανεξάρτητος", όχι "να κοιτάς τον εαυτό σου / να κάνεις πράγματα μόνο για σένα / να μην συνεργάζεσαι". Άλλο το να είσαι ανεξάρτητος κι άλλο να μην θέλεις να κάνεις ομαδική δουλειά.


----------



## pontios (Sep 9, 2016)

Dance to the beat of your own drum (and be free/independent/unconstrained/the lord of your manor/don't let anyone slow you down -- let your boundless spirit soar/cut loose/knock yourself out). ;)


----------

